# love always and forever



## eviestar

does anyone know latin and can translate this phrase - "love always and forever".


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Amor semper aeternumque
Amor semper et aeternum

It feels weird translating something into Latin without a verb.  If you give a longer sentence, I might be able to provide something better.  However, if this is what you're looking for, then great.


----------



## Juri

About love, may I quote an Ovidio's sentence , old 2050 years, which seems quite modern: 
Amor tussisque non celatur - Love and cough are not to be hidden.


----------



## diegodbs

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> Amor semper aeternumque
> Amor semper et aeternum
> 
> It feels weird translating something into Latin without a verb. If you give a longer sentence, I might be able to provide something better. However, if this is what you're looking for, then great.


 
It is not so weird in this kind of sentences. Omitting the verb "to be" is common in these short Latin sentences.

- Ars longa, vita brevis
- Brevis aetas, vita fugax
- Hodie mihi, cras tibi


----------



## judkinsc

Just..._Semper Amatorius _"Forever Loving" (one man, loving) For a woman, _amatoria._ 

or:

_Amor Infinitus _"Infinite love"
_Amor Fidelis "_faithful love"
_Amor ad Aeternam "_Love to eternity"


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

> It is not so weird in this kind of sentences. Omitting the verb "to be" is common in these short Latin sentences.


 
Right, but the sentience may not mean "Love is always and forever".  It could mean "(I give) Love to you always and forever" or something.


----------



## EuroGino

can somebody please help me with a translation of a quote from English to Latin. the quote is "Love is All", how is it said in Latin? I have done some research and come up with "Amor es Omnis" as the Latin quote. Is this correct? If not can somebody please help me get the correct quote.
thank you


----------

